# best wax for about £40????



## ellodave (Mar 25, 2012)

Your thoughts and recomendations please. Im currently using poorboys nutty clear wax


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Naviwax, simple all round wax


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

ellodave said:


> Your thoughts and recomendations please. Im currently using poorboys nutty clear wax


one of the dodo range, ag hd wax, navi wax, colli , bouncers 22, vics, auto finesse, bilt hamber, take your pick there all up there with the best


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

CG 50/50!.. Love it goes on easy and buffs off even better!. 
http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Carnauba_PASTE_WAX_Limited_Edition_5050_Paste_Wax_p/50.htm

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Just been pondering this myself and i am opting for hd wax due to pot size and never hearing anything bad about it. Good results and durability, also you get applicator pads and finishing cloth included for £30 off ebay. 
I've just picked up the new SRP which also swayed me towards the hd:thumb:


----------



## ellodave (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah i like the look of the HD wax and as of yet i cant find a bad review


----------



## kevstewart (Apr 1, 2012)

Just ordered up some naviwax for black cars, looks great on YouTube!!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

1 panel pot of dodo juice will provide protection for about 18 months if applied correctly (£7.00) is there any need to spend £40.00???


----------



## ellodave (Mar 25, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> 1 panel pot of dodo juice will provide protection for about 18 months if applied correctly (£7.00) is there any need to spend £40.00???


dodo juice for £7 is that a sample pot i take it? Im after a decent sized pot as I have about 6 cars lined up to do so far and maybe more in the not to distane future


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Britemax Vantage is around £40, suppose to be an excellent wax


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Vantage for me at the moment but I need to try the new 50/50 too.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

5050 for me


----------



## yoshi1989 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ag HD wax is a really good all round wax. If u can find out who the AG rep is in your area u will get a tub from them for around 20-25 quid. Failing that. One of my other waxes is as smart wax. Think it was about 35 quid. Haven't used it much but from the times I have I have nothing bad to say about it!


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

Has to be vics concours
Leaves a lovely wet finish that beads and sheets very well. Lasts three months easily. Easy on and easy off (as long as very thin even layers). Can be layered if wait a couple hours after buffing off.

Brilliant all round wax. Gets my vote each time.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax - great looks, great durability, easy to use. Not sure why it isn't mentioned much around here.


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Chemical Guy's Pete's 53 Paste Wax for me :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Autobrite Obsession for me....


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Another vote for CG 50/50 wax


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

Easy to use and great all round waxes id recomend Chemical Guys 50:50 and Bilt Hamber Finis Wax, or you could go for a combo of Prima Amigo glaze and a 3oz pot Victiora Collectors Wax and still have change to buy MF towels etc


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Another one here for Britemax Vantage. Great wax.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Dodo's Purple Haze for me. Love the stuff.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gotta be Britemax Vantage for me too. Hopefully picking up a full pot of it today after trying the sample which is excellent!

Other than that, any of the Dodo waxes are awesome for that money.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

As you'll see mate, theres no one answer to this, you're spoilt for choice!

Go with your gut instinct, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it!

My most used product so far is FK1000 paste sealant. Big pot, shiny, easy on, durable. Lots of uses (paint, wheels, metal. Etc.)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Naviwax Dark or Vic's Concours. Both very impressive. 

Naviwax Dark for very strong durability, glassy wet looks that don't drop off, awesome water behaviour, and the non-stick dustless effect it has. I haven't tried the Naviwax Light or Ultimate yet, but I'm sure they are both impressive too.

Vic's Concours for dark, deep, and extremely wet looks. Very good durability, it's a beauty wax that actually lasts! 

I wasn't impressed by CG5050 (plain) looks at all, but its idiot proof to use, and has very strong durability.

With your 40 quid, why not get a few samples to try? Better than spending the whole amount of money on something you possibly don't like.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Some of the Dodo range


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Smart wax it's about as close to destiny as you'll get excellent wax - smells quite like naviwax very solventy.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Can i start by asking what colour car you have? I've skipped through the post and haven't seen it mentioned? Would make a difference as to what I'd recommend, if you're a Red or colourful car then AG HD Wax has been pushed on the thread, if you're a white/silver light coloured car are you sure you want a wax? Perhaps a sealant like Gtechniq C1.5 or Werkstat Acrylic Jett or if you like applying waxes I can recommend DODO SN Hybrid very highly

Thanksl


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

ellodave said:


> dodo juice for £7 is that a sample pot i take it? Im after a decent sized pot as I have about 6 cars lined up to do so far and maybe more in the not to distane future


Ahh ok 
The large pots are still under £40 I think with Supernatrual being a little more.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Far too many to choose to be able to say for certain what's best but for £40 I'd try and get a 2nd hand pot of Zymol Glasur from the Classifieds 

Loads of choice though, Britemax Vantage is getting great reviews at the moment, CG 50/50 always gets a lot of love too.


----------



## ellodave (Mar 25, 2012)

Well thanks for all your imput guys and girls but i thought there was going to be loads to choose from. I have decide to give the AG HD wax a try as my local parts shop sells it and it comes in a kit and only £35. No doubt ill be back to try some others listed above!!!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

50/50 for me also.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

AG HD wax £29.50 delivered on ebay :thumb:


----------



## ellodave (Mar 25, 2012)

Well thanks for your imput guys. I tried my new pot of AG HD wax and i must say was very impressed. Was on my friends father corsa who just wanted a tart up but when you with SRP and HD wax the car came up a treat, Sorry no pic's as my camera was at home. But thanks again for making me spend more money! :lol:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Bad news Ellodave, Halfords BOGOF:argie: just picked up 2 boxes of hd wax, cant wait to try it


----------



## ellodave (Mar 25, 2012)

BO****KS may go over now and have a nose see what goodies there is to buy!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

In the same boat myself, got an itching feeling to go to Halfords and get some AG HD, but another part of me is saying I should get the Vics Concours!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

umi000 said:


> Bilt Hamber Finis Wax - great looks, great durability, easy to use. Not sure why it isn't mentioned much around here.


I second on Finis wax. A awesome wax with nice durable beading as well.


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

if finis wax easy to remove, im using the auto balm at the minute and its really difficult to get of


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

There is some HD wax in the for sale section


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

HD is amazing for the price. I got nearly 8 months out of it, it looks dripping wet and it's super easy to use. If you get it on thin and layer it you will not be disappointed.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Britemax Vantage is doing it for me at the moment


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Naviwax Ultimate is a fantastic wax as is Dodo Juice "Juiced edition"


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

ellodave said:


> yeah i like the look of the HD wax and as of yet i cant find a bad review


its on bofof at halfords at the mo so for £45 your getting two pots


----------

